
Invisible Manipulators of Your Mind - ehudla
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/2017/04/20/kahneman-tversky-invisible-mind-manipulators/
======
superioritycplx
Obama is hailed as a hero for championing Big Data, Trump is literally Hitler.

